# First love = G35 Coupe



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

It goes without saying that I love my 05 GTO. However, my fiance and I were out looking at a car for her and I remembered how much I love the Infiniti G35 Coupe. Years ago I almost put a deposit on one and now they are even better with the optional 19" forged wheels and 290 hp. We also looked at the new 330i which is gorgeous but not for 45k! Out of the two cars which one would you get for the the significant other?


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

dcgoat said:


> It goes without saying that I love my 05 GTO. However, my fiance and I were out looking at a car for her and I remembered how much I love the Infiniti G35 Coupe. Years ago I almost put a deposit on one and now they are even better with the optional 19" forged wheels and 290 hp. We also looked at the new 330i which is gorgeous but not for 45k! Out of the two cars which one would you get for the the significant other?


Are we talking the goat vs the G35? I'd have to say the goat is just so much better because it has tons more power, and is really just as comfortable. It doesn't have as many creature comforts of course and in actuality I would get the G35 if I already owned the goat. Just gives a nice little choice between cars.

Otherwise if it's the 330i vs goat or vs G35... go with the other - just not the 330i. I dont know why, but I strong dislike bimmers.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Or if you really want something nice get the MB SL-65 AMG... that's what I'm getting after my new goat.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

G35 coupe is a nice car, I just don't fit into it very well, my shoulder gets pressed up against the door and I can't move my left arm; no such issues with the Goat. I once sold a car within a month of getting a back ache as a result of an extended trip. Not fitting comfortably inside an everyday vehicle is a deal-breaker.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The G35 was one of the cars that I looked at before buying the GTO. I was really impressed by it. Not quite as much room as the GTO, definately not as much power, but a nicer interior, more amenities, and more than enough power for everyday driving. The GTO edged it out but it was a very close second. As for the 330, IMO they are overpriced, but take a trip into the mountains on some twisties and you just might think it's worth the dough. I like the Mercedes CLK a little better than the BMW, but I don't think you can get a stick if that's what you're looking for. Definately do not get her a GTO. She'll end up getting some factory freak that will smoke yours and you'll never live it down. You don't want her having anything close to yours in power.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

My wife drives the G35X and it is a terrific, trouble free car. I also have a good dealer and a sales guy that works very hard to make the deals work. So when I was looking for a car, I looked at the G35, along with a number of other cars. It is beautifully finished, and solid as a rock. However, I drove the car in the rain, and the performance tires that come with the car are not very forgiving. When the salesman was pulling out of the lot, prior to giving me the wheel, he did a pretty severe fishtale on a heavily traveled road. It really has to be babied in bad weather, even more than the GTO.

That said, I would go for the G35X (AWD) in a minute. I know that the 6 speed coupe is supposed to be quicker than the AWD, but it just didn't feel much quicker (although the car had just come in off the truck and hadn't been prepped). The AWD system in the G35X is very sophisticated, and it is the only AWD sport sedan that I know of that will go to 100% rear wheel drive bias during performance driving. The big drawback the the AWD is that you can only get it in an automatic, and the driver controlled shifting is only mediocre. But it will hold it's own in speed and performance with the 3 series, while giving you the room of the 5 series, with the AWD thrown in as an added bonus.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The G35 is gorgeous...but it still cracks me up that during my abortive attempt to test drive one, the sales guy looked at me incredulously when I said I had to drive a 6-speed. "Why would you want a _manual_ transmission? We _never_ sell those!"

Dimwad. :lol: 

I still admire the lines....beatiful design.

And, I often miss the crisp handling of my 323i...be sure. There are nice 330i/ci's out there as CPOs, which can be a pretty good deal.

As much as I sometimes pine for my Bimmer...the thrust of my LS1 goes a long way to sooth my psyche... :cool


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Why would you want a manual? Technology has long since replaced the need for feeling like you're in total control of your car, and driving it like a pro. There's no need for a manual when it takes 2 seconds for the automatic to downshift when you're gunning it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Why would you want a manual? Technology has long since replaced the need for feeling like you're in total control of your car, and driving it like a pro. There's no need for a manual when it takes 2 seconds for the automatic to downshift when you're gunning it.


Umm... yes, the technology _exists_, but Nissan or GM don't use it.

I like being able to find my own powerband. I don't care _how_ good slushboxes get...they can't _anticipate_. See a hole starting to form that will allow you to pass? A manual allows you to kick it gown a gear or two, allowing you to put the revs high enough to blast through. Want to scoot out of an apex? knock it down.

The answer lies in sequential manual gearboxes with paddleshifters (not to be confused with GM's lame pushbutton auto in the GTP) ...Audi's DSC, for example, is just fecking amazing.....upshifts and downshifts in fractions of a second. It's like driving a video game! BMW's SMG II and III isn't quite as slick, but still very nice. 

The best of all worlds-- computer assisted precision, human input, and no foot clutch to make your leg cramp up in heavy traffic.

A GTO with a electrohydraulic clutched SMG? Sweet.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I need to see some of these sweet auto tranny's. If there is one that like you say can pull off the shift and such in just fractions of a second... well damn... that really does beat the crap out of human error.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

I have to agree with Groucho. The first GTO I drove was an A4, and it was in my first color choice (Impulse Blue with the blue interior.) However, I wouldn't buy the car until I drove the 6 speed. It really is a different car with the 6 speed. I just felt more connected to the car. Now I have always driven sports cars, and in my many years of driving I never owned a muscle car. When I was a kid I used to love driving the East and West River drives in Philly. While the muscle cars would smoke me going into the first turn, by the end of the turn it was over. They just didn't have the handling or braking to stay with me. That's what is so amazing about the GTO. Brute power, and very good handling and the brakes in the 05 so far seem excellent. 

I guess it's just different strokes. A Corvette guy that I have a lot of respect for would only buy the automatic. Not just for the quicker 0-60 times, but he feels like he has just as much control. It just doesn't feel like that to me.

As far as comment by the sales guy on the automatic G35 coupe...he's right. If I remember correctly, only 10% are bought with the manual trans, and it took a couple of weeks to get the new 6 speed in, which is why I drove it right off the truck. I was waiting to make my final decision.

I will tell you that while the BMW is a fine car, I bought the Infinity for my wife. Now if you are considering $45 large for the 330i, take a look at the M45...Awsome. Drove it, but still went for the GTO. There's no substitute for horsepower or cubic inches.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> I guess it's just different strokes. A Corvette guy that I have a lot of respect for would only buy the automatic. Not just for the quicker 0-60 times, but he feels like he has just as much control. It just doesn't feel like that to me.


He would have to be careful. I don't know ow accurate this is... but a lot of guys are saying that the TM on the A4's just suck. I hear a lot of 05 A4 drivers reporting 1/4 times of around 13.5. Now I never really had many problems when I had my goat... but I never really saw another auto to see if these guys are really having that hard of a time with TM on the auto's.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> I need to see some of these sweet auto tranny's. If there is one that like you say can pull off the shift and such in just fractions of a second... well damn... that really does beat the crap out of human error.


The transmissions they are talking about are manuals, not automatics. Most of them do have an automatic mode, but they are manuals with computer controlled clutches. The difference being no torque converter. You have a direct link. Basically the best of both worlds.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Do the right thing and get her a GTO too... think about his and hers, two peas in a pod, ying and yang, big enus and lil' enus, fred and wilma, chocolate and peanut butter,


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Do the right thing and get her a GTO too... think about his and hers, two peas in a pod, ying and yang, big enus and lil' enus, fred and wilma, chocolate and peanut butter,


Her GTO being faster than his and him never living it down.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> Now if you are considering $45 large for the 330i, take a look at the M45...Awsome.


Beware of the Nissan 4.5 V8. Burns oil like no tomorrow. Gets to the point where the valves get all gummed up in some cases. Nissan really should be ordered to recall the things -- but they get past emissions and haven't started blowing up in huge numbers yet. It's kind of like all those Toyota engines with the sludge thing. That said, Nissan really hit a home run with its new design.

Looked at the G35 Coupe when it came out. Just couldn't warm up to it. Really wanted to like that car -- but something was off both on the interior and exterior to me. And I think you needed to get that spoiler with the big wheels. No thanks.

If you need to the practicality of a sedan, try a Chrysler 300M SRT-8. Although the performance is a notch below the '05s, a couple of extra doors won't hurt. Some folks don't care for the styling that much, but a lot people find the GTO's boring. So it depends on her personal taste. Cadillac's discounting the CTS-V right now, too. The interior isn't that hot -- but it's pretty cool in a way. Whatever you do, let her have a say in the decision -- because if you don't, you'll never hear the end of it!

As for anything from Benz and Bimmer, be careful. Mercedes' quality is really hurting right now -- and a couple of folks I know who've picked up 3-series recently are having fairly significant teething problems (bad master cylinder, dealer blows the fix so brake fluid douses the driver's side footwell, airbag sensor goes out -- 10 days for parts alone).


----------



## deftec (Dec 26, 2004)

G35-"American version of the infamous Skyline"

....just buy her a minivan.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> The transmissions they are talking about are manuals, not automatics. Most of them do have an automatic mode, but they are manuals with computer controlled clutches. The difference being no torque converter. You have a direct link. Basically the best of both worlds.


Woa... I really want to drive one now. Name a car with one... I'm taking a test drive tomorrow 

BTW - I really don't keep up on car tech that well... I should do some research


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Woa... I really want to drive one now. Name a car with one... I'm taking a test drive tomorrow
> 
> BTW - I really don't keep up on car tech that well... I should do some research


Late model Audi A3 / A4 / A6 / TT with DSC option. BMW 3, 5, or 6 series with SMGIII. DSC is better.

I test drove an '03(?) TT with an earlier version of DSC, then recently tried an '06 A3. Wow. They are getting better all the time.

I hope GM gets on the DSC/SMG bandwagon....imagine a Z06, CTS-V, or GTO w/ paddleshifters!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Is there really just that insanely much of a noticeable difference between the goats tranny and these DSC's?

I have free time so like I said I'll probably stop by a Bimmer dealership tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

If you want to shift your transmission manually, why not just get a manual?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

These transmissions are manuals. You pull the lever and the computer works the clutch, blips the throttle, and bangs a gear down or up. rpm matched shifts for perfect smoothness and computer quick. You have to drive it to understand.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Is there really just that insanely much of a noticeable difference between the goats tranny and these DSC's?



Insanely.

Shifts measured in _fractions_ of a second. The ability to let the tranny do all the work if you're tired or stuck in ugly traffic.

Be advised that even the BMW Car Club of America's magazne, The _Roundel,_ thinks that Audi's DSC is a superior system to Bimmer's SMG III. But you'll get the idea.




fergyflyer said:


> These transmissions are manuals. You pull the lever and the computer works the clutch, blips the throttle, and bangs a gear down or up. rpm matched shifts for perfect smoothness and computer quick. You have to drive it to understand.



Yep.

Pretty eye-opening.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I guess I dont understand the difference between this and and a tweaked up manumatic.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I drove an A6 today... and HOLY ****.

Yeah, they definately need to get those tranny's on the goat.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Well I drove an A6 today... and HOLY ****.
> 
> Yeah, they definately need to get those tranny's on the goat.


Toldya.  

Now that you're among the converted, _testify!_ :cheers 



JMVorbeck said:


> I guess I dont understand the difference between this and and a tweaked up manumatic.


There _is_ no comparison- they function in fundementally different ways. Try one, and you'll see why Ferrari is a believer as well.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

Get her something that compliments the GTO, like a minivan, a pickup, or a SUV. That way you have one fun car and one car that can haul people/stuff. My wife has a Chrysler Town and Country, and it works out great - when we go on vacation or need to drive more than 2 people, we use the minivan - when it's just the 2 of us going somewhere, we take the GTO - best of both worlds.

Also, a manual transmission is for fun, not for gas mileage or better acceleration. Unless you race on a track, there's no advantage of a manual anymore except that it's a lot more fun.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Well I drove an A6 today... and HOLY ****.
> 
> Yeah, they definately need to get those tranny's on the goat.



PLEASE do not go out and buy an Audi TT with your GTO money. PLEASE!!!! :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

linux_fan said:


> Unless you race on a track, there's no advantage of a manual anymore except that it's a lot more fun.


That's untrue, especially in a GM product in which the automatics aren't exactly the most advanced...


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> PLEASE do not go out and buy an Audi TT with your GTO money. PLEASE!!!! :willy:


Hahaha you know it's funny cause I'm considering it. I think I'm still to loyal to the goat though to sell it out.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Hahaha you know it's funny cause I'm considering it. I think I'm still to loyal to the goat though to sell it out.


Probably highest on my list for potential replacements for the Holden late next year (hey, I just clicked over 40k miles- it's gonna wear out!) is an Audi A3 w/ DSC. They should have the Quattro versions by next year... :cool 

I love the Goat but it's now costing me ~$35 every day in _gas_ alone!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I just can't go with the audi because it doesn't have enough power for me. I still need something with good kick to it


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

RiceEater said:


> Yeah I just can't go with the audi because it doesn't have enough power for me. I still need something with good kick to it


I hear ya...I have to balance grunt with fuel consumption, unfortunately....and that A3 (with that very cool new 2.0T engine) has a decent amount of zip to it. Reality- it's a nice concept, and sometimes I have actually _live_ there...


Ah, well. In the mean time I'm enjoying stomping the right pedal on my Goat.


----------

